# first eBay auction -- question for future



## ilyaz (Mar 5, 2011)

Yesterday I posted my first ever eBay auction:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Scrap-gold-ceramic-CPUs-/280639241664?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415766fdc0

Wish me luck! However, I also have a question to all of your experienced eBay sellers: how do you set the initial price on gold scrap? I put the default $.99 then realized this might have been a mistake. There is already a much bigger bid and the auction is less than 24 hrs old so it might end by OK, plus I can't really change anything now, so I am asking this question for future reference.

Thanks!


----------



## joem (Mar 5, 2011)

Right now bids are 10 dollars.
I get all my computers for free so if this was my auction and since buyers pay shipping this would be $9 ($11 minus ebay and paypal fees) in my pocket for 10 little CPUs.
Since the auction is not over yet it may be more.

Also this thread should be in best of ebay


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 5, 2011)

There is one pro included and that alone might attract ~15+ so my guess will be 23-33$. We know that miracles hapens on ebay :twisted:


----------

